# RTR 08 pix...



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Some random pix from RTR 08...note the Cottonwood pass pictures and the snowline on the descent...conditions were near perfect that day.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like fun. 

We need more pics and some verbage for further entertainment.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Did that one guy ride it fixed?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Did that one guy ride it fixed?


He had a flip flop hub. That was taken right before the descent on Dallas Divide which would have been quite a challenge on a true fixed.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

How about a little focus and rotation next time?  
View attachment 129955


Ooops...The girls bum is in focus. Good tactics !
"No really. I'm taking a picture of my saddlebag !"


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> He had a flip flop hub. That was taken right before the descent on Dallas Divide which would have been quite a challenge on a true fixed.


I could see trying it on a SS, but I don't think it'd be worth it to have to fip that thing over all the time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> How about a little focus and rotation next time?
> View attachment 129955
> 
> 
> ...


now you get it. a little slow, but whatever...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I could see trying it on a SS, but I don't think it'd be worth it to have to fip that thing over all the time.


I'm guessing he rode most of it in the SS setting .


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> now you get it. a little slow, but whatever...


Hey, I was only edumicated in Boulder... I don't live there! :thumbsup: 

I moved to broomstick:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

I wondered if that button was yours.

I came around you on the descent off Cerro Summit.

Too much fun. That route seemed a little more aggressive this year... or maybe I am just more out of shape.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> I wondered if that button was yours.
> 
> I came around you on the descent off Cerro Summit.
> 
> Too much fun. That route seemed a little more aggressive this year... or maybe I am just more out of shape.


That was the 92 mile day, right? Long day. That last 20 miles was a death march for me coming into Crested Butte. I hadn't done a ride over 50 miles all year before that. I talked briefly to Keeping up with Junior who noticed the button also.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That was the 92 mile day, right? Long day. That last 20 miles was a death march for me coming into Crested Butte. I hadn't done a ride over 50 miles all year before that. I talked briefly to Keeping up with Junior who noticed the button also.


Yep. I was in my DWC kit and hollered something about the Lounge on the way past. That DH was so much more fun with pavement.

We went out pretty hard - good push from Montrose, climbed hard, and left most of it out on the road in the first 40 miles. The other 50 were done in touring mode. 

It didn't really get to me until about the last 6 miles. My feet started cramping, the headwind kept blowing... it snowballed pretty quickly. That was easily twice as long as I have spent on the bike at any one time in the last 7 months.

It's the only time I walked into the shower truck with no line all week though.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Pretty sure we never crossed paths. I would have noticed that button.

Great ride!

Just a few random shots from throughout the week.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Buttons...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> ...That last 20 miles was a death march...


Yeah, my wife developed _intestinal problems_ so dragging her in those last few miles was painfully slow. I always figured _intestinal problems_ was c0de for tour riders that screwed up the timing of their doping plan and wanted to skip the pee test. If that was her situation then she got a bad batch of drugs because they sure didn't help her performance that day. 



Bocephus Jones II said:


> ...I talked briefly to Keeping up with Junior who noticed the button also.


Pleasure meeting you. Forgot which button I was sporting that day in addtion to my sticker of Tabitha. Either:

*Put On Your Big Girl Panties and Deal With It*
or
* Here To Annoy The Tourist*

It will be a week or so before I get around to posting some pics. Took me forever on some of the climbs as I kept stopping to take pictures. What a fantastic ride!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice pics BJ. I actually was wondering where you were. Some had said you had posted all that could be posted and had moved to a higher level of being. Others said it was hookers and blow. I can't wait to get out there in a few weeks. Looks great.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jupiterrn said:


> Nice pics BJ. I actually was wondering where you were. Some had said you had posted all that could be posted and had moved to a higher level of being. Others said it was hookers and blow. I can't wait to get out there in a few weeks. Looks great.


Do the Cottonwood pass climb if you can--one of my faves ever. And the descent into BV is amazing also.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

wow! amazing pix, love the matching argyle jersey's w/ ur man friend.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> wow! amazing pix, love the matching argyle jersey's w/ ur man friend.


That was the last day--we were wearing the official Ride the Rockies '08 jersies. I missed out on getting some matching socks--that would have been cool.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:
 

> That was the last day--we were wearing the official Ride the Rockies '08 jersies. I missed out on getting some matching socks--that would have been cool.


how'd u get a lounge button already?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> how'd u get a lounge button already?


Chain (who made the original buttons) lives in Broomfield. I've had a couple of buttons for more than a year now.


----------

